# Hs 80.can you put a light on it



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Do anyone know if I can hook up a light on my old hs80 snowblower,if so what wire do you hook it up to,Also do any one know if I can rig up some kind of handle to move the top part of my chute up and down, its a nusince reaching down every couple of seconds putting it up and down


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Unless your engine was rigged out with a stator alternator, you won't have any "wire" to hook up to. Your best bet would be one of the LED solutions mentioned in previous threads. For your chute deflector, you could probably rig up a cable similar to those on later machines. You would have to look closely at how they are rigged, and try to cobble together the hardware needed. MH


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

ok thanks,know someone who has lots of scrapped blowers,might be able to rig up something off one of those


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You need to have a stator under the flywheel. This is a HM80 and would show you what you need and where to look for that wire if it was already there.





Please use a flywheel puller and don't hammer on the end of the crankshaft like the guy in the video does. It works but you can end up causing more damage.

As for the mod on the discharge chute end, you are only limited by your imagination. You can put a cheap drawer handle to get a better grip or a chunk of wood or pipe.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Chaulky....are you the same guy who has been on the fbody forums (who owned an SS) as well as on the Vette forums?


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Hi Chaulky....are you the same guy who has been on the fbody forums (who owned an SS) as well as on the Vette forums?


I am on the Impala Forums for all the 2000-2005 impalas 18 of them I had but now have 2012 impala,not on any vette forums though


----------

